# Soon . . .



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

so tempted to slingshoot them when they are in the yard


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Can they legally be taken with a slingshot? Where and what "game" can be taken with a slingshot?

And I am disappointed to not be doing the Dove Opener on Monday.

If you are in Imperial county are you hunting on Monday?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

HMIB said:


> Can they legally be taken with a slingshot? Where and what "game" can be taken with a slingshot?
> 
> And I am disappointed to not be doing the Dove Opener on Monday.
> 
> If you are in Imperial county are you hunting on Monday?


i have no idea, but theres nothing that i have read that says you can or cant. i dont know if im going to go, its still up in the air. yes im in imperial county.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

In the US the only legal means of taking dove is with a shotgun. Said shotgun will have a capacity of no more than 3 rounds total. The mourning dove along with the white wing in that picture are considered a Federal Migratory Game Bird much like the duck and goose are and there are some pretty heavy fines when caught poaching. I know a guy whos son was busted by the game warden for shooting dove in the yard with a Daisy Red Ryder BB gun and like most cocky law enforcement folks this one decided to show the boy who could pee higher up the tree and hit him with all sorts of violations. Taking the bird out of season, taking the bird with an illegal firearm, hunting without a license, hunting without a Federal Migratory stamp for white wings and hunting within the city limits.

I kill stuff and eat it all the time but at the same time Im an advocate of wildlife and the laws made to protect them. If I could kill that whitetail doe in my backyard right now Id have chicken fried backstrap for dinner but that would be against the code of hunting ethics wouldnt it?\

A few years ago I was sporting my brand new over/under shotgun and went bird hunting just about every weekend from September thru February. Dove, turkey and quail. Here are some facts:

-Dove breasts seasoned with fajita seasoning, stuffed with a slice of jalapeno pepper and wrapped with bacon and smoked on the grill wont kill you.

-Quail, skin removed lightly seasoned and rubbed with honey can be stuffed with jalapeno cornbread muffin stuffing, baconed and grilled like a midget turkey. Cleanse your pallet with beer between bites for the full experience.

-Quail and Dove dumplings.... well, I think you know where this is going.

The sad part is once a couple good cold fronts pass across the Continental US the dove migrate south and once in Mexico they are blasted out of the sky over baited fields without any limits at all. Hunters hire children to fetch up birds as they fall. At the end of the day there are stacks dead birds which will never roost up here again. Hard to believe a country so old could have such little vision.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Ready


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Believe dove are legal to be taken with slingshots in AZ.


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Greavous - I totally agree with you on ethical hunting and your tasty recipes! Here in California, squirrels are a "game" animal and have to be taken a certain way. I was curious about other locations and legal requirements of hunting with slingshot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So it is ethical to shoot a limit of doves with a 12 gauge but NOT ethical for me to kill 4 with a slingshot. Not following that logic.

I understand legalities and following the letter of the law but in my opinion there is a huge difference in legal and ethical, again just my opinion but very dangerous to confuse the two.


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

August West said:


> So it is ethical to shoot a limit of doves with a 12 gauge but NOT ethical for me to kill 4 with a slingshot. Not following that logic.
> 
> I understand legalities and following the letter of the law but in my opinion there is a huge difference in legal and ethical, again just my opinion but very dangerous to confuse the two.


TRUE!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

The legal part is how we live together as a mass. Should the power grid go down and the world change forever, my plan is to make a living off birds and small critters taken with a slingshot and laws can just be words in a book.

Ethical, that is up to you. I couldnt begin to guess how many times I didnt shoot (rifle, bow, arrow) because the odds of a clean kill was compromised. Wounding an animal and letting it suffer until the end comes doesnt wash with me and I try to avoid it. Ive caused a lingering death to at least one deer, ive shot birds and never found them too. All I can say is I gave every effort to locate these animals, would you look for a wounded dove or just look for another one to shoot at? That is what ethics are when you are killing.

HMIB, state controlled critters and the laws governing them vary hugely across the country. Squirrels here are so abundant that there is no closed season and no bag limit. BUT, you still have to be a licensed hunter and use approved weapons. Same thing with fish. In Texas there are no "fishing seasons" and I kinda chuckle when i hear of such things elsewhere. Kinda like ads on TV in the spring when suddenly its "Grilin Season"? I grill all the time, mostly to keep the house from getting heated up!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for your explanation but I think I have a pretty good grasp on it. LOL


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dead is dead


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

geez, i just said i was tempted. im not stupid enough to hunt in the neighborhood. :rofl: . . . anyways.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's comin' right for you!!


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Imperial said:


> geez, i just said i was tempted. im not stupid enough to hunt in the neighborhood. :rofl: . . . anyways.


I understand; I usually have a double limit in my back yard because I feed them. Getting them ready for you, if you hunt on Monday - be safe.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

The trick is to spread the seed in a small circular pattern. More bang for the buck :rofl: :rofl:


----------

